# Please help! I'm not sure what species this is



## Blackleviathan (Jun 14, 2003)

Hi everyone! is this a black piranha? thanks for viewing....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Image is cut off only 1/4 of top shows.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, try to get a better pic up. i cant view it.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pls re-upload pix..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey where is the black P?...try again!


----------

